# New Pics



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

My how time flies and they all grow up. Your angel still looks like an angel.


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

A most gracious "Thankyou"... she has grown to be the most darling and personable renagade one could ever want... she loves to watch animal planet and she has become a professional mooch


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

She's still a cutie pie! Glad to see you back.


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

*Most recent*

Here is a pic of Gi Gi...they don't get any more recent than this...taken about 10 minutes ago....


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

So so precious!


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

*All about me*

Thankyou so much...all of you have beautiful Poodles and some of those clips..wow...tomorrow my goal is to do a before and after shots...she's so long overdue for a bath and clip it's....it's :scared: ..but it must be done...I really need a decent grooming table...the footstool kills my back ... not to mention she can jump right off it...egads...


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

*not so Great Clips*

Ok...here it is...the before and after...well sort of after...about half-way through with her clip....it's a two day process with me and I had to work today...will have more time tomorrow...but wanted ya all to see how perty she's gettin


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

*A New Pal*

Gi Gi has a kid brother... he was adopted about 7 weeks ago...(no direct kin to her)... she bosses him around something fierce but he holds his own...


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

*My Girl*

Here are a few more of her.. ...She's my lil Angel Girl :angel:


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I love her ears. She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

*Play Party*

Here are some shots of Gi Gi and her punky lil adopted brother playing...


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

oops ..clicked on wrong submit ....:doh:


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

So cute! Schnauzer boy reminds me of my guys were they were that age!


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

MericoX said:


> So cute! Schnauzer boy reminds me of my guys were they were that age!


 Thankyou...they really have a blast....


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Your babies are adorable!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

animallvr said:


> Gi Gi has a kid brother... he was adopted about 7 weeks ago...(no direct kin to her)... she bosses him around something fierce but he holds his own...



_I love this shot!! LOL Every poodle knows how to make that scary face!! I also love the photo of her with her top knot down and fluffy. Her new friend is really cute._


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

*Surgery*

It was not a good diagnoses...Laxating Patela...or however you say it...any WAY you say it is not what one wants to hear... she has a grade 4 on her left hind and a grade 2 on her right..goes in for surgery tomorrow morning...it's gonna be expensive....we agonized...should we..CAN we...what's the alternative?...to let her suffer?...to euthanize?...she's only a year and four months old...we know that we could purchase two or three poodles for what this surgery is going to cost us...we've truly agonized over this..... but when we look into those big browns of hers....it's not an easy choice..but the only one we can make....


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about that. As far as huge vet bills--been there and done that. Of course you have consider all options, but you know at the end of the day, you're going to do what's best for her, whatever that may be.

Good luck and best wishes for a successful surgery and recovery.


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

Thankyou Marian...


----------

